# tumbling a bottle



## lblackvelvet (Nov 13, 2013)

Hello members,       I would like to know about what materials cost to tumble a bottle, say like a blob beer ? I know it will be hard to give an exact amount, but an average will help me. Thanks in advance!  Kevin...


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 13, 2013)

My 25lbs of Copper cost me $200.00. Then you got Silicone Carbide & Aluminum oxide & maybe Cerium oxide to buy. LEON.


----------



## lblackvelvet (Nov 13, 2013)

Thanks, Hemi,    How many bottles can you tumble with that amount of copper? Is there a way to break it down to dollars per bottle?  Thanks,  Kevin...


----------



## chosi (Nov 14, 2013)

Here's my SWAG, on a per-bottle basis, without putting too much thought into it:$1.50 - electricity$0.15 - polish$0.05 - water (takes a lot to clean everything up)$0.10 - kitchen supplies (soap, paper towels)$1.00 - wear & tear to tumbler replacable parts$2.00 - Recovering the original investment of your expensive tumbler--------$4.80 per bottle


----------



## lblackvelvet (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks so much Chosi! That is what I was looking for. Very good information!!


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 15, 2013)

chosi said:
			
		

> Here's my SWAG, on a per-bottle basis, without putting too much thought into it:$1.50 - electricity$0.15 - polish$0.05 - water (takes a lot to clean everything up)$0.10 - kitchen supplies (soap, paper towels)$1.00 - wear & tear to tumbler replacable parts$2.00 - Recovering the original investment of your expensive tumbler--------$4.80 per bottle



  You only use 1 polish?? if so what polish is it? LEON.


----------



## chosi (Nov 16, 2013)

I usually mix 1500 Grit (75%) with Aluminum oxide (25%), and do a single tumble. If the bottle is bad, I'll tumble once with 1200 Grit and a 2nd time with Aluminum oxide.So I guess the price is double if the bottle needs to be tumbled twice.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 16, 2013)

what grit or microns is the Aluminum oxide you use? LEON.


----------



## chosi (Nov 17, 2013)

I never knew there was a choice.  I just use the one that the Jar Doctor sells.  It's white and a very fine powder, but there is nothing on the label that tells me how many microns it is.


----------



## lblackvelvet (Nov 19, 2013)

Hello,  I am curious to know if anyone has tried different types of materials like sand, ceramic granules, black beauty, or any other abrasives other than copper and the normal cutting and polishing compounds to tumble a bottle? If so, What were the results?  Thanks,  Kevin....


----------



## andy volkerts (Nov 19, 2013)

Sand and most other abrasives will fog the bottle glass no matter what you use with it. Copper is the best tumbling medium, walnut shells and plastic beads will also work, but are really slow. if it aint broke, don't fix it, use copper and be done with it.........


----------



## PrivyCheese (Nov 20, 2013)

lblackvelvet the science of tumbling bottles has been around a long time. Listen to these guys they know what they are talking about. As said dont try and reinvent the wheel. Take thier advice and proceed slow. Learning the science of tumbling bottles is not an exact science. There is much more to it then just buying the tumbler and putting a bottle in it. Heed the advice these guys give you...it will save time and money and most of all you will get the expected results you desire.


----------



## lblackvelvet (Nov 21, 2013)

Thanks to all members who replied to this question.  I was not trying to reinvent the wheel, Just looking for an alternative method for bottles that are not in bad shape,just to save me some time cleaning bottles without the drill method. I was asking this question because the compounds work with my drill/rag method and was thinking about using same compound and sand with a rag inside the bottle just like I do with a drill. I have a member that lives close by me that has offered to educate me in the proper technique in tumbling a bottle. It is my nature to experiment with everything I do. I have free access to about 30 different abrasives at work and when I build my tumbler next week I know I will have to try different things on some of my sick bottles that I have. Again, Thank you for your advise and I am thankful for all your help. I will keep you posted when I try a bottle with my drill/ rag/ rubbing compound method on a bottle.  Thanks,  Kevin..


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 22, 2013)

chosi said:
			
		

> I never knew there was a choice.  I just use the one that the Jar Doctor sells.  It's white and a very fine powder, but there is nothing on the label that tells me how many microns it is.



For me I have to use 2 different grit Aluminum oxides. I notice most will use one & don't know which one they are using. LEON.


----------



## lblackvelvet (Nov 25, 2013)

Hello,  As you all know, I have never tumbled a bottle before, So I am getting a lot of different information on what materials to use, Can someone please advise me on what I need to buy, " cerium oxide"  ''tin oxide'' ''silicone carbide'' ''aluminum oxide'' and what grit of the choice ?  Is this just a personal choice thing ? Thanks for all your help.  Kevin...


----------



## chosi (Nov 27, 2013)

I have 3 materials I use:    Aluminum Oxide (fine)   1500 Grit Silicon Carbide (medium)   1200 Grit Silicon Carbide (coarse) For most bottles, I do 1 tumble with a mixture of 75% medium (1500 Grit) and 25% fine (Alum. Oxide).  I leave it in the tumbler for 3 or 4 days. When a bottle has a severe stain or very sick glass, I do 2 tumbles:  1 with coarse (1200 Grit) for about day, and then a second tumble with fine (Alum. Oxide) for about 3 or 4 days.  The 2nd tumble isn't always needed, but the coarse often leaves the glass "frosty" looking, and the fine will clear up the frostiness. Your result may vary - and there are lots of other materials you can experiment with.


----------



## lblackvelvet (Nov 27, 2013)

Thanks again Chosi,     Some people use what they buy from the Jar DR. and really don't know what grit they are using. The three compounds you just posted are the same as I ordered. I was just hoping I could make those work! I watched a video for tumbling and this guy said he tumbles for 4 to 6 weeks ? Am I missing something here? I was hoping for no more than a week or so! Thanks so much for your advise and I am sure I will need a lot more from people in here that really know what they are doing.  Thanks, Kevin...


----------



## chosi (Nov 28, 2013)

I've never heard of anyone tumbling a bottle for more than a week.My experience has been:1. With 1200 Grit (coarse), 24 hours is plenty, and if you leave it in longer your results won't be any different.2. With Alum Oxide (fine), 2 days is typically not long enough, 3 days is usually long enough, and 4 days is almost always long enough (long enough to remove the "frostiness" left by a tumble with 1200 Grit). Worst case is, if you take a bottle out too soon, and you're not pleased with the results, you can always tumble it again.


----------



## lblackvelvet (Nov 28, 2013)

Hello all,    I have another question about tumbling bottles. If you have to stop a tumble in progress for a Day or so, Will it do any harm? Do you need to rinse the bottle if it is stopped and restarted. I travel for work and plan on tumbling while I am gone, Was going to have wife shut off after 3 Days, It may be a couple Days before I get back to take bottle out of canister, Is this a bad thing that I should not attempt ? Thanks for your help,  Kevin..


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 29, 2013)

If it was shut off after 3 days. After returning I would inspect bottle to check on progress. If it looks frosty, clean bottle & tube & move onto the next step of a finer compound. Or, if you think it needs more tumbling in the courser compuond then still clean everything & restart again with same compound but from my experiance 3 days should be enough & more then 3 days with a courser grit compound can remove embossing so be careful not to over do it. LEON.


----------



## lblackvelvet (Nov 29, 2013)

Thanks Leon,  I guess I was trying to ask if the tumbler is turned off and the bottle is left in the canister for several days till I return home from work, Will the hurt the bottle any?  Thanks again,  Kevin...


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 29, 2013)

I've never done it but don't see how it could hurt the bottle if turned off. LEON.


----------



## FitSandTic (Dec 5, 2013)

Kevin I have left bottles in my tumbler with it not turning for days before. When your ready to  take it out I recommend running them for at least 30 minutes before you take it out. I do this just to stir things up and you will understand when you see the gunk that comes out of your canister.


----------



## lblackvelvet (Dec 5, 2013)

Thanks Travis, It's up and running great. I am waiting on materials, hope to get tomorrow or Sat. Going to try the ceramic pellets first. I found some clean stripped copper today for 3.00 lb. I will have to cut! I have been running some bottles with the 3m rubbing compound, water, fine steel wool on a few bottles with light staining for about 8 hrs with good results. Can't wait to get polishing compounds and ceramic/ copper and use on a sick bottle. I will call you if I have any further questions. Thanks for all your help !!!   Kevin....


----------



## FitSandTic (Dec 5, 2013)

Best of luck to you buddy!


----------



## lblackvelvet (Dec 10, 2013)

Hello,    Well like I said I am always looking for different ways to clean bottles. I pulled my first two bottles from my tumbler today that were experimental bottles. They were not "sick" bottles but pretty rough looking bottles. I used walnut shells and 1000 grit silicone carbide for 12 hrs. Next I used 1500 grit silicone carbide for 24 hrs. Then I added a 3 micron aluminum oxide with dry walnut shells for 24 hrs. It's unfortunate that I didn't take a before picture of the Lime Cola prior to tumbling as i took it from the mail box to the garage. I did take a picture off e-bay but it is hard to see. I have two bottles tumbling with ceramic pellets now that I will post in a Day or so. I am hoping they work due to the cost compared to copper. I can tumble 2 bottles with 5 lbs. of ceramic pellets compared to about 35 lbs of copper. Two points of interest here, One is a lot less money, Second is less weight and less work on tumbler allowing more bottles to be tumbled at one time. Well that's all I have till I take out the next batch of experimental bottles. Thanks, Kevin.....


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 11, 2013)

So far it looks good. LEON.


----------



## lblackvelvet (Dec 12, 2013)

Thanks Leon, Those bottles were not to bad! I have some sick bottles in tumbler I am working on, Will let you know results soon. Thanks again, Kevin...


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Dec 14, 2013)

greetings, i've been following this thread of late. you are making good progress. it's really just a matter of getting set up and gaining experience. keep in mind that you can use different mixes for the inside of the bottle. you will learn how to avoid the milky haze that sometimes appears.  i'm anxious to see how the ceramic pellets work for you. please keep us posted. jim that tumbler i built is still working fine...


----------



## lblackvelvet (Jan 5, 2014)

Hello all,   I have a question about the neck of the bottle on the inside. It has a line about 3'' down from the lip that seems to not polish as well as the drum of the bottle. Is it not enough copper ? Too much copper ? Turning to slow ? I am running the tumbler at 60-70 rpm's.  Thanks for any advise.  Kevin...


----------



## T D (Jan 6, 2014)

The necks are always the hardest to clean.  You probably need a little more copper.  If you hold you bottle horizontally with the copper in it, the copper ought to be spilling into the neck toward the top.  It should look like it is half full (or a little more) looking at it horizontally.  Trial and error.


----------



## lblackvelvet (Jan 6, 2014)

Thanks TD.    I had the bottle 2/3 full of copper, After I posted this I put some acid in the bottle for a few minutes and rinsed it out then dried it and the bottle does not show the line anymore. I think it was some compound that I failed to remove from the neck area which made it look like it not enough copper was reaching the neck.  The bottle looks the same from top to bottom now.Thanks again,  Kevin......


----------



## lblackvelvet (Jan 16, 2014)

Hello,     Yes....... I have another question to ask if anyone has ever tried a stainless steel shot that is used for blasting aluminum and other soft metals ?  Size is ( 70 - 100 mesh ) or  ( .004'' - .012'' ). This is used instead of glass beads due to it has more weight and lasts up to 1000 times longer than glass beads. I know people have asked about using steel shot but it will rust was the answer given, so does steel shot work for tumbling but causes rust during the process ?  Or has it never been tried due to the rust factor ? The reason I am asking this question is I have tumbled about 20 bottles some inside only and some in and outside and I can see wear to the # 14 cut copper wire already. I see no wear to the ceramic pellets which I have used for at least double the hours as a cut before adding copper and 1500 grit and 3-micron to obtain the finish I am looking for. The cost for 30 lbs. of stainless shot is about $ 140.00 free shipping and my cost for # 12 cut copper is $ 190.00 for 30 lbs. I KNOW copper works great as everyone here said it would but if the stainless shot will work I am sure it would last a lot longer as long as I can get the same results as copper.  Thanks for any feedback !!   Kevin......


----------



## epackage (Jan 16, 2014)

Steel is too hard a metal is my understanding Kevin...


----------



## lblackvelvet (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks Jim,  That was my thinking also, don't hurt to ask.  Thanks, Kevin..


----------



## FitSandTic (Jan 18, 2014)

Your copper should last a long time, it is not a expense you will experience every other year or so. I have been using the same copper for over ten years.


----------



## chosi (Jan 19, 2014)

I've had my copper for 6 years now, and lately I've noticed some of the pieces are so worn down that they're starting to fit through the holes in the screen colander I use to rinse the copper off with.  I may have to buy new copper someday.


----------



## Chelvis (Sep 25, 2022)

I'm curious. How long ago was it that folks started tumbling bottles?


----------

